# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Advance-Box - ATF تحديثات :  ATF WP8.1, SPI, Android and Samsung JTAG v11.40 Update!! Public Discussion Thread:

## mohamed73

*Release Date: May 31, 2014 Firmware Version Required : 11.0.00
ATF Box USB Driver Required: 2.10.0.0  Lumia WP 8.1 + Nokia Android + SPI Programmer + Samsung JTAG   Nokia Lumia WP 8.1 by Microsoft Initial Support*  *--> Updated Windows Phone Flashing Module to support Lumia 630 and 635
--> Updated Windows Phone Normal Mode Module to Support Lumia 630 and 635
--> Fully tested on Actual Lumia 630 Test Phone
--> Test Mode Functions for Lumia 630 and 635 is still not Supported   Nokia Android Firmware Flasher for X/X+/XL Updated*  *--> Fixed Flash Error "62%" when using older WinUSB Drivers
--> Warns End User when REVISION 2 Flash Files are detected
--> Fully tested on Actual Nokia X, X+ and XL Actual Test Phones   ATF JTAG 1.0.8*  *--> Added Built-In AFP File Downloader inside ATFJ.exe
--> You can access it through "Help" ---> "Updates"
--> Support added for Samsung Phones FULL BOOT Repair
--> (Download then via the Built-in ATFJ.exe Downloader) * *Samsung GT-I8150
Samsung GT-I8150B
Samsung GT-I8150T
Samsung GT-I8260
Samsung GT-I8260E
Samsung GT-I8260L
Samsung GT-I8262
Samsung GT-I8262B
Samsung GT-I8262D
Samsung GT-I8350
Samsung GT-I8550L
Samsung GT-I8550E 
Samsung GT-I8552
Samsung GT-I8552B
Samsung GT-I8700
Samsung GT-S6310
Samsung GT-S6310L
Samsung GT-S6310N
Samsung GT-S6310T
Samsung GT-S6312
Samsung GT-S7560
Samsung GT-S7560M
Samsung GT-S7562
Samsung GT-S7562L
Samsung GT-S7572
Samsung SCH-W789
Samsung SCH-I829
Samsung SGH-T679
Samsung SGH-T679M 
--> Added ATF JTAG Scripting Language
Supports Manual Debugging of Snapdragon SOC Modem Core
--> Initial Documentation Released
--> الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   SPI Tool 1.0 Initial Release*  *--> Direct In Circuit Programming for Small SPI Flash ICs
--> NO NEED to remove SPI Flash from PCB
--> Ideal for Nokia 105 and 106 Direct SPI Flash Programming
--> Ideal for HUAWEI WiMax Modem SPI Reprogramming
--> Read/Write Speeds upto 30 Mhz
--> Supports CPOL=0, CPHA=0 and CPOL=1, CPHA=1 SPI Modes
--> Auto Verify and Auto Rewrite Corrupted Sectors
--> Selectable VCCIO Voltage (1.80v, 2.80v and 3.30v)
--> Selectable Instruction Set according to SPI Flash IC Brand
--> Automatically Detects Flash IC Capacity for Micron/Numonyx
--> Automatically Skips IMEI, Simlocks and PM Region of Nokia 105 and 106  * When used with Nokia 105 and 106, you can: ----> Read Full Dump from 100% Working Phone and write it to another phone without
damaging the IMEI, Simlocks and PM Region.
----> Write MCU+PPM+CNT, or just PPM+CNT or just PPM only
----> Allows Cross Version PPM Files to be written on any MCU Firmware Version
----> Now you can write your prefered BIG Language Packs which was not supported in FBUS
----> You can read FULL DUMP via FBUS and write it to other phones via SPI Tool  * *[SD Card Password Bruteforce Update] --> Fixed Resume File Saving when CSD was Invalid
--> Added Support for UHS-I and UHS-II SD Cards  * *[Samsung Unbrick Image Creator 1.5] --> Added Support for newer 4.4.x tar.md5 2014 Flash Files
--> Added Support for newer PIT Factory Files  * *[ATF Box Driver Update] --> New ATF Box Signed Drivers for 32/64 Bit Windows XP, 7, 8 and 8.1 (Version 2.10.0.0)
--> If you are using Windows 7 or Windows 8, the Drivers will be 
Downloaded Automatically via Windows Driver Update Servers  [General Updates]* *--> Complete Product Listing in Nokia.ini as of May 31, 2014
(Nokia X+, Nokia XL, Lumia 630, Lumia 635 and Lumia 930 were added)*    *Who will buy this if you can get more in ATF?*     *__________________________________________________  ________________________*  *DOWNLOAD HERE:*  *ATF WP8.1, SPI, Android and Samsung JTAG v11.40 Update!! Public Discussion Thread:*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Buy only from ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] authorized resellers:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] official web sites:*
International - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] official support forums:*
World Wide: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Indonesia: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ])
Philippine: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Syria: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Chinese support forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Vietnam: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
India: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Official Iran Support Forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Bangladesh: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Chinese Support forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     _The Master Piece_

----------

